# Audi R8 V10+ Paint Corrected by SL Restorations



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Guys

I've wanted an R8 since they first came out, and since I already have a V8 engined Audi at home, it had to be a V10. I was fortunate enough to acquire this facelift gen 1 V10 plus about a month ago:










It was in good mechanical condition but the paintwork was rough - due to regular washes at hand washes - so the very first job was to get the paint corrected.

I've previously used KDS in Gillingham, but due to high recommendations I gave the job to Nick at SL Restorations this time, and asked for Gyeon coatings.

At the same time, I ordered new Wheels (BBS CH-R II) and lowering springs- fitted at Camspec - my go-to VW/Audi specialist for my cars.

Very happy with how it turned out! Nick had to put in more work than he quoted for (without charging extra) and was a pleasure to deal with.






















































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i don't usually like aftermarket wheels on pretty much any car, but omg, on this, just WOW


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

That looks gorgeous on those BBS wheels. All it needs now is a twin turbo kit to get it over 1000 bhp!!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm assuming that's Mythos black? My new S4 is in a similar state do you know what products they used and how long it took?

Totally love those wheels mate!


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

What a macjine, those wheels really suit the car:thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks awesome on the bbs wheels


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Amazing car. Wheels look great and fill the arched perfectly. I’m never sure about the panel behind the doors not being body colour but on a black car it’s ok. 
What’s it like to drive.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*NICE!*Car looks tough with those wheels:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Love everything about it, any plans for a sporty exhaust


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the wheels!


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks guys

I'm a bit of a wheel whore (8 or 9 different sets on the RS4 over 3yrs), and agonised over the choice for the R8 - so really glad they work!

The paint has the gyeon synchro kit (primer, mohs, skin) - and glass, wheels, interior I asked for gtechniq.

And yes - I will absolutely be changing the exhaust to extract some more epicness from the V10! I may go a custom route - a company called JC Weldfab in Wellingborough are a forum favourite on RS246 and did a full system for my RS4 that retains the exhaust valves - may go back to them.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Love the car and those wheels, Nicks work is to his usual very high standard and a true Gentleman to deal with.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just stunning mate,enjoy


----------



## restricted (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovely... great job on the finish, the wheels look stunning


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

lovely car mate and the sound of that rs4 is amazing


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sat in the R8 convertible last week, it just felt so big, may because I am a bit of a dwarf haha!

However do love those BBS rims, is it lowered at all or have you put spacers on them?


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Jason123 said:


> Sat in the R8 convertible last week, it just felt so big, may because I am a bit of a dwarf haha!
> 
> However do love those BBS rims, is it lowered at all or have you put spacers on them?


Thanks!

Yes - lowered on H&R springs, only about 15-20mm. I can't notice any difference in the ride quality vs OEM, and can still make it over speed bumps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That looks fantastic, wheels really suit it.

And great job on the detail of course :buffer:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

sweet ride. great job done on it! wheels look great on it!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

stunning! pics are showing massive for me though?

wheels & height look fantastic, well done!


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

always wanted an R8, lucky fella.

those wheels are stunning


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Got some pics through from Nick


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

What a machine, looks smart!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow !

Nice car, love the wheels.
Colour scheme is spot on.

Great work by Nick @ SL Restoration


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

:thumb: Looks like perfection on wheels. Lovely.


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

that is very nice  good choice on coating too the synchro is great


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

darrant1234 said:


> that is very nice  good choice on coating too the synchro is great


Thanks all

It is indeed! My RS4 has gtechniq crystal serum and EXO v3, which is also good - but seems more prone to water spotting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

FJ1000 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> It is indeed! My RS4 has gtechniq crystal serum and EXO v3, which is also good - but seems more prone to water spotting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved the slickness and beading of Exov2 on my Clio...
...but hated the water spotting.
Wouldn't use it again.
I've gone on to Polish Angel Master Sealant.
A breeze to apply, lasts well, easily topped up with Rapidwaxx.


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks great and sits just right on those springs and wheels.

Makes me angry when a quality car like that is allowed to get in that state from previous owners.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

MarcFrs350 said:


> Looks great and sits just right on those springs and wheels.
> 
> Makes me angry when a quality car like that is allowed to get in that state from previous owners.


Cheers!

The previous owner went to the trouble and expense of having a full multi-stage machine correction when he bought the car - but then always took it to hand car washes! He seemed like a busy guy (property developer with a young family) so perhaps he just never had the time to look after the paintwork properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

JwilliamsM said:


> i don't usually like aftermarket wheels on pretty much any car, but omg, on this, just WOW


Have to agree with this usually but wow those wheels really suit the car and don't detract from the 'factory' look.

The detail has really transformed the car too


----------

